# [Q]Super Cheap Basic Pc Tower



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I Need Super Cheap Basic Pc Tower, Something dual core, 2 gigs of ram, Running Xp or better, any ideas, 
i'd like something new, and under $399.99 USD


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you mind building the PC yourself? If so I can throw together something quick on newegg for you.

EDIT: Here is one I actually have saved to possibly build for my parents, got everything you need.

CPU & CD/DVD Bundle - AMD A4-3400 Llano 2.7GHz Socket FM1 65W Dual-Core Desktop APU & SAMSUNG 22X DVD Burner

Motherboard - BIOSTAR A75MH FM1 AMD A75 (Hudson D3)

Memory - Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)

Power Supply - Antec EarthWatts Green EA-380D Green 380W Continuous power ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified

SSD - Crucial M4 CT064M4SSD2 2.5" 64GB SATA III MLC

Case (you can choose whatever, this is just a cheap decent case) - Rosewill FBM-01 Dual Fans MicroATX Mini Tower

Comes out to $345.97 with shipping, but that's if you bought the Power Supply today because the 15% off ends today.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol, i just wanted to get a non tech family member a better comp, an upgrade from xp, single core running 2.0 and 512 ram, Also i like intel more  But thanks i'll look into it


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm down to build, i have an old tower, need to gut it and start from there...


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

you could by a dell


----------

